# Comal hrhr



## Jack the Ripper (14. März 2003)

Also folegnde Frage zu der Programmier Sprache Comal.Die ist zawr schon bisschel veraltet aber egal.Und zwar soll es dort eine Interne Befehls REferenz geben.Nur dummer weise hab ich keine ahnung wie ich die aufrufen kann.

Leider kann mein Info Lehrer nur Comal und Exel nichts anderes.

Nützlichen wären auch noch paar Links zu Comal Seiten

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Flasher


----------



## Tobias K. (14. März 2003)

moin

hier ein link:
http://home.germany.net/101-115491/comal.html


einfach mal google benutzen!!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

